

Hack on github.com with Kyle Neath - jeffrafter
https://gist.github.com/jeffrafter/6272423

======
aaronbrethorst
I found this a bit confusing. Kyle's original Gist clarifies things a bit:
[https://gist.github.com/kneath/6185947](https://gist.github.com/kneath/6185947)

